# dog blaster



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi 
i was looking at the dog blasters on ebay about 84.99 and wondered if anyone had 1 or had an opinion on them 
Thanks Lynda x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Colin (colpa110) swears by his....

http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1743/groom-force-mistral-dryer

It is a tad expensive but looks like a good investment... Especially if you have 2 poos!!!!
I've promised myself one 

xxx


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi 
I have ordered onelike Colins on his reccomendation it should be with me for Tues ,i just wondered what the differance would be, i suppose i keep thinking about the price ,my sons think im mad the one on ebay looks very good and i thought i could have got the table etc in the price i will see xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Good for you!! 

As Colin said to me.. think of all the years you will have your poos for... Money well spent I'd say .

Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it.. 

xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I hope you are happy with it...a lot of cheaper blasters do not have heat or only one heat setting...this has two and you can adjust the level of power to exactly as you want it. I really do use mine nearly every day. I invested in the the most expensive items from the start as I did not want to replace inferior products a year or two down the line...I have worked out that I have already recouped my money in what I would have paid out on groomers..


----------

